# Scabies Inquire...ation



## Mosquito

Just wondering .. how does one with no money treat scabies? If you cannot get ahold of medication.. 
Kwellada, I think is what its called. It costs like 40 bones in Canada. When I got scabies like 7 or so months ago.. dunno HOW I got it.. we were sleeping in a semi trailer in a junk yard for like a week or two and afterwards we had scabies. I used my welfare health benefit card to get Kwellada for 2 dollars.. 

But Im no longer on welfare.. and will most likely be in the States where my welfare would be VOID even if I was on it. If I were to get scabies AGAIN.. (not getting scabies again would be really awesome) .. but if it were to happen again, how does one go about treating it with no money.. ?

I looked online and I cant find a "legit" looking website.. or one that doesnt look totally bogus.. 

Anyone have tips or a GOOD website for herbal treatments/cheaper alternatives ?


----------



## Mouse

bathing, maybe?

ha. sorry. 


I've heard a variety of ways of treating scabies and the pretty much involve ditchign all your clothes, bathing a lot, and slathering yourself in a lot of tea tree oil and other antiseptic things until the bugs go away. 

but I've luckily never had to test these ideas. so I'm worthless to you. sorry again.


----------



## Doobie_D

Rid, Nix.. theres a bunch of shit in most grocery stores thats generally pretty cheap (down here in the US tho) I just steal the shit. Its in a pretty small bottle. The Pet isle usually has some decent remedies too. Also if you dont want to get rid of your clothes then just put them in a trash bag tie it up and leave it stashed somewhere for 3-4 days. A week if your paranoid like me. They cant survive very long off a host. Definatly shower as much as possible. Especially after putting the nix on. Remember to allow 15 minutes to half hour for the poison to take effect. lil buggers!


----------



## finn

if you're looking in the pet aisle option, remember that mange and scabies are basically the same thing, just that one is for nonhumans and the other for humans...


----------



## blackmatter

i dont know about scabies but a good way to get rid of fleas is to douse your hair and scalp in isopropyl alcohol and but a plastic bag over the doused area itll suffocate them. no smoking or matches or boom your bodies one third degree burn


----------



## Bendixontherails

this is a little harsh, but desperate times call for... well, you know.

boost some Sevin Dust. it's the white powder used in home gardening to kill bugs. it also can be used to kill fleas, ticks, nits, lice, scabies bugs, chiggers and all kinda shit. I was told it kills crabs too, but don't know firsthand, thank God.

Put your clothes and shit in a garbage bag with Sevin Dust, tie it shut and shake. leave it overnight, or longer if you don't mind bein' nekkid. WASH WELL before putting back on! this shit burns.

I tried it last summer, because it says on the bag that you can put it on your dog, so I thought... 

works.


----------



## Line

not sure how broke friendly this would be but...

http://tinyurl.com/2ntb23

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/08/12 06:39


----------



## Mosquito

true nuff, if its safe for your dog.. dont see why it woudlnt be safe for a human


----------



## Mosquito

On another note, thanks a bunch for the great info.. some pretty intense suggestions there haha

I'll check the url after I catch some ZzZz's..

:laugh:


----------



## skunkpit

first thing that came to my mind was dumpster bathtub and keep drinkin water and pissin in the tub till it filled up and let the ammonia genocide  then bath in it for a while then rinse it all off with a good shower

this is just my crack pot theory though that i might try someday if it arises

but i generally use my piss as an antiseptic and its from my own body and dna

kinda like harvesting your own bacterial culture to boost your intestinal health

drinkin urine tea with oregon grape root helped kill a bacteria i had called "campylobacter jejuni" [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campylobacter_jejuni"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campylobacter_jejuni[/ame]

anyways scabbies would suck


----------



## Mosquito

Dan Dan.. Dan.. you and your urine theories..  

Haha, Iuno.. in all honestly, peepee would be the last option for me.. I know theres herbals solutions out there.. its just the means of preparing them.


----------



## Mosquito

> Also if you can find something big enough to boil your clothing in that also works I hear.



Yes. When I had to deal with Scabes I tossed all the clothes in the dryer.. bringing the clothes to high temperatures discourages them from.... life :laugh:


----------



## odd

just to let ya know hospitals can't refuse you treatment u might get a small bill but fuck it!!! when i got the buggers i just went to a free clinic ( just about everywhere has one) told them i was homeless with scabies they gave me the treatment for free i didn't even have an i.d or know my s.s that's what they are their for good luck dude that shit sux


----------



## dirtyfacedan

IF you have never had them...shut up....it is not from not bathing, it IS caused by body contact, close contact..like the kind you have when you love someone...and it sucks to get them. IT IS NOT CAUSED BY HYGIENE HABITS!! Travelers often are the the host of choice by these fuckers. The drugs used to get rid of these nasty fuckers ARE PHSYCO TROPIC!!! This means it fucks with your head if you use it to often...as I have, (explains only part of it though). Use your street smarts, and AVOID THESE FUCKERS....I (thankfully) haven't had to deal with these guys in a few years. Good luck!!

Post edited by: dirtyfacedan, at: 2007/06/17 19:07


----------



## GON

haha man i have/had scabbies went to the cook county hospital in chi-town last week and went in with four other people so we could all get treated at once and told em we wer homeless so we waited for about less than four hours and got the cream, and clean towels for free.
usually the wait is like 8 hours but they were worried we might infest everyone so they sped up the process i guess. 
but overall point just go to a free clinic


----------



## inky

where the hell is the obligatory choking victim/infested/lindane reference in this post?!


i mean, honestly people...its the stuff for the occasionB)


----------



## bryanpaul

i have a theory that most buggy kinda bum infestations can be cured by a long dip in a chlorinated pool


----------



## bryanpaul

ive never had to do that (cuz body lice are not only freindly but also easy to get rid of)but beach kills everything right ...so just hop the fence at the holiday inn pool and scub-adub-dub that shit away.....


----------



## bryanpaul

lindane is the stuff for the occasion ...but that lotion gives you cancer with too many applications


----------



## Crazycoon

Welcome Home!  But dont hug the hippies!!! ha haaaa 
kwelada,yuuuuuk, makes me shiver, soooo toxic. Werks though,.
over table med? Sticky fingers, biiig pockets. No $$$ No prob 
Skunk pit, the urine theory, Hell ya maan. That shit werks for every thing.
Dryer on the hottest setting for a while will kill the ones on clothes.
increse garlic intake, let the muther fukers BURNNNN!!!
May the force be with you
Fucking bugz!


----------



## skunkpit

good dose of world of warcraft will kill any infectious diseases, unfortunately it seems not to kill the human host as quick...


----------



## Mouse

*Mosquito wrote:*


> true nuff, if its safe for your dog.. dont see why it woudlnt be safe for a human




Dogs live a lot shorter lives than humans. meaning... those chemicals have more time to give you cancer or some other shit in your lifespan. none of the flea dips, sprays, and shampoos are safe for dogs BUT they won't kill them in 10-15 years so it's not a worry for the dog. You, on the other hand, need to be careful with them. you've got 75 years to soak it in and have it kill you slowly.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

*Mouse wrote:*


> *Mosquito wrote:*
> true nuff, if its safe for your dog...rs to soak it in and have it kill you slowly.
> 
> Dogs are also a fourth our size so they are getting a much lower dose...


----------



## skunkpit

in dog we trust


----------



## maus

i have read that tea tree oil-infused baths (not a lot - maybe 20-30 drops - and hot water) can do it, but it can take a little while, like 2 weeks. i did it for like a week before i lost patience.

anyway, go to any ER and give them a fake name, if you want the "conventional" treatment which is literally insecticide that you cover your entire body with, except for your head, and let it soak into every pore for about 12 hours.

infested is without doubt the best choking victim song.


----------



## Poking Victim

I need to kill some lice. Maybe if I get ahold of some spray paint I'll try that.


----------



## skunkpit

*rememberusername wrote:*


> worldofwarcaft gets rid of those pesty b/fs you wish to get rid of. Bought at any bestbuy/walmart/future shop (canada).
> 
> Only $19.99



you work for tim whoretons to feed blizzard..

Post edited by: skunkpit, at: 2007/10/07 07:01


----------



## finn

*Poking Victim wrote:*


> I need to kill some lice. Maybe if I get ahold of some spray paint I'll try that.



There is another way which is non chemical: using a hair dryer- the strongest one you can possibly find, and going over every single inch of your hair and scalp. See the article:

http://www.gizmag.com/go/6436/

which uses a modified hair dryer to get rid of lice.


----------



## Withoutatrace

Get your buddy to pee on the infected areas - works every time.

Withoutatrace


----------



## finn

*lice treatment*

The peeing method- haha.

You could always just do the old-fashioned method of shaving your head and boiling your dreads and then reattaching the dreads when your hair gets long enough... like the way normal people do it.


----------



## skunkpit

rememberusername said:


> *skunkpit wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *rememberusername wrote:*
> worldofwarcaft gets rid of those pe...from having mommy and daddy pay for it = ).kk
> 
> pay for what jesus boy
> 
> the only money i have is money i find in the garbage
> ie: 5 days ago 10,000 pesos in the garbage
> 
> i dont give a fuck bout ya
> if ya wanna talk shit to me
> come talk shit to my face..
> 
> this is redudant
> and it's in the wrong forum..
Click to expand...


----------



## skunkpit

im quite content eating out of the garbage and playing with melons and occationally using the systems money, but not to any measurable extent, i dont deny i still use the system..

yer just pissed cause "your informant" is gettin bord with ya in the sack 

i gotta say though.. jesus does give good head..
but i wouldnt be a fundamentalist christian subscriber to american nor canada nor anyother country in the world..


----------



## Mosquito

Skunkpit, stop hanging out with my mom


----------



## danny boil

i got em a few years back, at the time i had a habit that made me rather.. itchy anyways, so they didnt bug me too bad. i dunno how i got rid of em, but i guess i did, cuz i havnt had em in a while.

maybe the skag killed em off?
so filthy they killed themselves?

iono but they're gone, havnt had em since


----------



## skunkpit

Mosquito said:


> Skunkpit, stop hanging out with my mom



yo mom is teh cooler den jo


----------



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles

Go to the hospital (emergency). Tell them yer homeless or give them an address and just don't pay the bill.They'll give you Lindaine.


----------

